# 2016 UCLA Screenwriting MFA



## nervouslurker (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been lurking here through my entire application process and finally had to post. Based on previous years, it could be this week or next for east coast applicants to get interview notifications. Hopefully we can update as we start to hear things, so future applicants can look at our posts and increase their anxiety (the circle of life).


----------



## lady-vengeance (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey! I'm a screenwriting applicant as well and UCLA is actually my top choice. So it goes without saying that I'm pretty nervous; it's hard to get anything done waiting like this.


----------



## Donald (Feb 3, 2016)

I previously posted this on the _2016 Interviews- Acceptances- Rejections _forum, and I figured it would be apt to post it here as well. 

I just received an email stating that I made it to the interview stage at UCLA. The interview is in New York. I'm so excited!


----------



## UTFilmGirl (Feb 4, 2016)

nervouslurker said:


> I've been lurking here through my entire application process and finally had to post. Based on previous years, it could be this week or next for east coast applicants to get interview notifications. Hopefully we can update as we start to hear things, so future applicants can look at our posts and increase their anxiety (the circle of life).


Hi there, I too applied for the Screenwriting MFA. I live in Utah. Do they typically notify regionally?


----------



## nervouslurker (Feb 4, 2016)

Congrats Donald.

UTFilmGirl, in the past, UCLA's interview notifications have been regional.


----------



## googoomuck (Feb 4, 2016)

nervouslurker said:


> in the past, UCLA's interview notifications have been regional.



Can you elaborate on this nervous? I see in your first post you say east coast invites will go out this week. As a CA resident, does that mean I should save up my anxiety for later use?


----------



## nervouslurker (Feb 4, 2016)

googoomuck said:


> Can you elaborate on this nervous? I see in your first post you say east coast invites will go out this week. As a CA resident, does that mean I should save up my anxiety for later use?



Yes, I think so. In previous years, it looks like they contacted east coast and international applicants first since they would've needed more time to plan for travel to the interviews.

Has anyone gotten a rejection email? I'm fiending for a sense of closure and last year rejection emails were sent out one day after the interview emails.


----------



## googoomuck (Feb 4, 2016)

Nobody has posted about a rejection, and the spreadsheet doesn't say anybody's gotten one. The two members who have gotten invites are from AL and NY so you may be right about location. Or perhaps it's in random batches. GOD ONLY KNOWS...


----------



## loho (Feb 5, 2016)

biting my nails over here...no word yet. Lots of anxiety. oh, and I am a west coast applicant.


----------



## iYaro (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey, everyone. Applied to the MFA program and just got my interview notice last night. Congrats to everyone who did as well! I also applied to USC but haven't heard anything from them and UCLA is my top choice anyway. I've been researching about what types of interview questions they could ask, but all of the stuff I've found has been pre 2010. Anyone have anything recent?


----------



## nervouslurker (Feb 8, 2016)

Congrats @iYaro 

Are you on the east coast? Just curious. Also, there is a good list of questions  (not UCLA specific) on page one of the general interview/acceptance/rejection thread of you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## iYaro (Feb 8, 2016)

@nervouslurker

No, I'm on the west coast in Hollywood. Oh! Thanks. I should have checked there first I'm sure. Only found this forums last night. Have you gotten any response yet?


----------



## Paul J. (Feb 8, 2016)

@iYaro Welcome to the boards!

Please fill lut your application info on our google spread sheet! Goes to all the rest of you as well! That way we can keep track on whats happening!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QPRZ-gc15WuHBmlxorJiTS1z-8vE-7uUttLDdxHtE0/htmlview#


----------



## iYaro (Feb 8, 2016)

@Paul J. 

Done and done!


----------



## nervouslurker (Feb 8, 2016)

iYaro said:


> @nervouslurker
> 
> No, I'm on the west coast in Hollywood. Oh! Thanks. I should have checked there first I'm sure. Only found this forums last night. Have you gotten any response yet?




Unfortunately no. So I'll just continue losing my mind.


----------



## TezcaJuan (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey, guys! I got an interview request from UCLA Saturday morning. I've responded to the email but still haven't received a reply. I asked them if a video conference is possible as I am currently finishing my undergrad, but if that wasn't possible, I'd fly out to LA. Do you guys know about how long it takes for them to respond? I'd hope it's soon because I'll need to book a flight and hotel if I have to travel to LA. Thank you!


----------



## iYaro (Feb 8, 2016)

@nervouslurker 

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## googoomuck (Feb 8, 2016)

@TezcaJuan I don't have an answer for you, but according to the spreadsheet only 2 people have confirmed interview dates (both for the 18th). Looking at last year's data, interviews bled into March, so who knows how long the wait could go; it probably just depends on the person you're talking to and their schedule. Email responses are one thing we have no control over...unfortunately!!


----------



## loho (Feb 9, 2016)

I have my interview date on feb 18 but am still waiting to hear back about a time.


----------



## TezcaJuan (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone. In the interview request email I received I had a choice of either February 17 or 18, but I still haven't heard back since. From the spreadsheet, it looks like everyone who got a request on Febrary 6 is still waiting for a response.


----------



## googoomuck (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm just trying to make myself feel better about not getting an invite so this post is totally insane rationalizing in my attempt to resolve my cognitive dissonance. It's all just BS I'm making up, none of it is fact. Humor me...or don't. Haha!

consider...
1. the program plans to take somewhere around 30 new students.
2. every student who gets admitted is interviewed.
3. not everybody who is interviewed gets admitted.
4. not everybody who is admitted accepts the offer.
all of this being true, we know there will be more than 30 interviews conducted. How many more, who can say. 50? 100? 31? The school must arrive at that figure each year. No sense worrying about that because we also don't know how many applicants there were since they are not required to register at the forum or contribute to the spreadsheet (darn!). Next...

Last year everybody got invited on 2/5 and then everybody (who posted it) got rejected on 2/6. Interviews took place between 2/24 and 3/10, a period of 2 weeks. This year invitations have been spread out over the week and were actually concentrated over the weekend, perhaps because everybody's in school during the week. Nobody has gotten a rejection yet. All interviews have been scheduled for the same week, between February 16-20. So, even though invitations have been sent over a longer period, interviews have actually been scheduled into a tighter time frame.

Unless they are planning to take in fewer students this year--which is valid and possible--I think there could be a second wave of interviews the week after next (2/28-3/5). BUT I MIGHT BE TOTALLY WRONG ABOUT EVERYTHING...so I'm not getting too attached to this theory haha. Maybe they just don't want me.

All we can know for sure is that I went to a research university and have officially gone off the deep end!!!


----------



## googoomuck (Feb 10, 2016)

googoomuck said:


> I think there could be a second wave of interviews the week after next (2/28-3/5).



I just reread this. That should say the week of February 21-27


----------



## beardown (Feb 10, 2016)

I have an interview scheduled for the 18th in LA for the Screenwriting program & I'm wondering if anyone has any information about interview questions besides what was posted on the main acceptance/rejection page. I'm not sure how to prepare/what to be ready to talk about & am nervous about that aspect.


----------



## bastianbarba (Feb 11, 2016)

Confirmed interview for 2/20 in NYC (I live in Boston). I get a sense these interviews are to prove we're all empathetic people, aka, not sociopaths. My big concern is dress code. What do you all think is appropriate? I work at Harvard and any time someone shows up on Graduate Program Interview Day in a suit, I think, ho-boy you're trying to hard. And now that I'm in his shoes, I want them to be the nicest shoes!

(If there's a dress code thread, I'll switch to there. Didn't see one.)


----------



## nervouslurker (Feb 11, 2016)

bastianbarba said:


> Confirmed interview for 2/20 in NYC (I live in Boston). I get a sense these interviews are to prove we're all empathetic people, aka, not sociopaths. My big concern is dress code. What do you all think is appropriate? I work at Harvard and any time someone shows up on Graduate Program Interview Day in a suit, I think, ho-boy you're trying to hard. And now that I'm in his shoes, I want them to be the nicest shoes!
> 
> (If there's a dress code thread, I'll switch to there. Didn't see one.)



Richard Walter (who may likely be one of your interviewers) addressed this in an interview once.  He said he didn't expect a full suit but to dress nice, like nice slacks and business appropriate top. He talked about a sloppily dressed guy giving him the impression that he didn't care.  None of this is a direct quote, just my general recollection from one of his interviews.


----------



## Boethius (Feb 11, 2016)

Everyone who has an interview next week should take the time to watch these two videos. They're basically a cheat sheet for what you should be prepared for at the inteview. 








And it would be good to watch the other clips too.


----------



## iYaro (Feb 11, 2016)

@loho @TezcaJuan @beardown 
Just got my time and interviewee last night. Interviewing with Neil Landau on the 18th at 11am. Anybody have any suggestions on preparing? Other than "be yourself" haha. I picked up Neil's book, The Screenwriter's Roadmap, just to get a chance to pick his brain a little so I don't go in blind. Since this isn't Harvard Business school, I think we can be a relaxed in our dress code. But from my research, I keep hearing "dress nice, business formal." So leave the tuxes at home ladies and gentlemen. 

@Boethius 
Thanks for the links!


----------



## Bigedblue (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey all,

Interview with Richard Walter - Tuesday Feb, 16th. Got email on Tuesday of this week. Good luck. and may the force be with you.


----------



## nervouslurker (Feb 17, 2016)

They're finally sending out rejection letters.  I got mine this morning. Congrats to all who are interviewing.


----------



## SlothsRock (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi all - I've never posted on here but have found these forums to be very helpful.  I also applied to this program and received my rejection email this morning.  Boo, but huge congrats to those of you moving on to the next step and best of luck with your interviews!


----------



## googoomuck (Feb 17, 2016)

Yep, got mine today too. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## Bigedblue (Feb 17, 2016)

iYaro said:


> @loho @TezcaJuan @beardown
> Just got my time and interviewee last night. Interviewing with Neil Landau on the 18th at 11am. Anybody have any suggestions on preparing? Other than "be yourself" haha. I picked up Neil's book, The Screenwriter's Roadmap, just to get a chance to pick his brain a little so I don't go in blind. Since this isn't Harvard Business school, I think we can be a relaxed in our dress code. But from my research, I keep hearing "dress nice, business formal." So leave the tuxes at home ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> @Boethius
> Thanks for the links!



iYaro -

My interview was more of a conversation. Just go in and relax. You got this far. You can make it to the finish line.


----------



## LilyMunster (Feb 17, 2016)

So, I was rejected from the "prestigious" UCLA(screenwriting MFA) today without an interview. Disappointed? Yes. Bitter? You betcha. Oh well.


----------



## iYaro (Feb 17, 2016)

@Bigedblue 

Thanks! Got my tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it. 

@LilyMunster @nervouslurker 
So sorry to hear the bad news. But don't you dare stop. If writing is your life then don't stop. Keep writing like you're mad and try again next year. I've been rejected by dozens of schools, production companies, and festivals in my career. This moment is only a stepping stone in your brilliant writing careers. Don't stop writing those beautiful, scary, and/or tragic stories and I can't wait to read them when they are all finished.


----------



## bastianbarba (Feb 19, 2016)

I've got an interview with Hal Ackerman and Marc Arneson tomorrow. I gotta say, I'm nervous for it. But I got my best duds and my writing professor says I'll do fine. Still... Anyone who had an interview have any tips? I know it'll be a conversation. But what types of questions are they asking?


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 19, 2016)

iYaro said:


> @Bigedblue
> So sorry to hear the bad news. But don't you dare stop. If writing is your life then don't stop. Keep writing like you're mad and try again next year. I've been rejected by dozens of schools, production companies, and festivals in my career. This moment is only a stepping stone in your brilliant writing careers. Don't stop writing those beautiful, scary, and/or tragic stories and I can't wait to read them when they are all finished.



Ditto. If it's what you want to do, it's what you want to do. Make that decision, and if so, go for it again. It's a positive mark on your future application that you've applied in the past. Persisting through failure is a major aspect of being a writer, and these schools are fully aware of that. I'd say probably 25% of my class had applied at least once prior to getting in the next time.

Also remember that writing is free, and you don't need anyone's permission. One of the first things every successful writer gives as advice is some form of "keep writing." It's the only way to get better and the only way to succeed in an industry where writing is the main currency. Keep your head up!


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 19, 2016)

bastianbarba said:


> I've got an interview with Hal Ackerman and Marc Arneson tomorrow. I gotta say, I'm nervous for it. But I got my best duds and my writing professor says I'll do fine. Still... Anyone who had an interview have any tips? I know it'll be a conversation. But what types of questions are they asking?



No way to know what they'll be asking, but I'd suggest focusing on what you think they're looking for in a potential student. UCLA's on the quarter system, so everything is accelerated compared to schools on the semester system. They want to know that the people they bring into this program can keep up with the workload. (Think of things in your life that you can point to and say "this proves I have what it takes to handle the workload.")

All the writing classes are workshop classes, too. So for 3 hours once a week (per class), you're sitting with a small group of peers and an instructor and asked to give notes to your friends about what's not working with their scripts. Conversely, they're doing the same thing to you. It's obviously important they bring in high-quality individuals who can communicate with peers and superiors with respect and thoughtfulness. (Again, how can you show them that you're that person?)

They might ask about things in your personal life that appeared on your resume or personal statement, too. If they throw you off with something, just remember that the most important thing is well-constructed honesty. By well-constructed, I mean "thoughtful and intentioned"-- not beautifully worded. 

Good luck!


----------



## bastianbarba (Feb 20, 2016)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> No way to know what they'll be asking, but I'd suggest focusing on what you think they're looking for in a potential student. UCLA's on the quarter system, so everything is accelerated compared to schools on the semester system. They want to know that the people they bring into this program can keep up with the workload. (Think of things in your life that you can point to and say "this proves I have what it takes to handle the workload.")
> 
> All the writing classes are workshop classes, too. So for 3 hours once a week (per class), you're sitting with a small group of peers and an instructor and asked to give notes to your friends about what's not working with their scripts. Conversely, they're doing the same thing to you. It's obviously important they bring in high-quality individuals who can communicate with peers and superiors with respect and thoughtfulness. (Again, how can you show them that you're that person?)
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for this!


----------



## FranklyMyDear (Feb 20, 2016)

bastianbarba said:


> Wow! Thanks for this!



Hey bastianbarba,

Had my interview with adjunct faculty member Simon Herbert on Wednesday. 

I recommend preparing answers for: 

(1) What do you believe the program will give you?/Why the UCLA Screenwriting MFA?
(2) What type of material do you intend to write in the program?/What do you enjoy writing?

My interviewer dug into (2) with a few additional questions about my writing tastes. My four writing sample submissions were action-adventure, thriller, period drama, and science-fiction, so he asked me about the eclectic nature of my portfolio and which genre I would pursue professionally if forced to choose. Based on that, I would anticipate a few follow-up questions about the exact type of creative voice you intend to develop. 

Two questions I wish I answered better:

(3) Did you write at a young age / do you have a specific memory of writing as a child?
(4) What would you contribute to the classroom setting? 

And the inevitable final question:
(5) What is your greatest weakness? 

I love the program, worship their alumni, and would be thrilled if they accepted me -- but to be honest -- the length of the interview left me frustrated. It flew by. I probably prepared enough speaking material for 90 minutes -- but because of the fact they're seeing 80 kids in the length of a week -- they are obliged to end the interview at 35 minutes on the dot. So in the middle of passionate, detailed descriptions of how the Screenwriting MFA would benefit me, my interviewer didn't hesitate to move onto the next question. 

Not criticizing -- they obviously know what they're doing -- just advising you to be BRIEF!


----------



## LilyMunster (Feb 24, 2016)

iYaro said:


> @Bigedblue
> 
> Thanks! Got my tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Ucla did invite me to apply to the professional program. But I'm not going thru that with them again. I will wait for Loyola Marymount.


----------



## iYaro (Feb 24, 2016)

LilyMunster said:


> Thanks. Ucla did invite me to apply to the professional program. But I'm not going thru that with them again. I will wait for Loyola Marymount.



I visited Loyola last year. They have a great campus and a solid program. It's smaller than the rest and very hands on with great connections. I believe it made THR's 25 Top Film Schools in 2015 in the top 10. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Boethius (Feb 24, 2016)

Two improv questions: 

1. What sentimental object do you carry in your wallet that is not cash or credit cards? If you don't have a sentimental object in your wallet, what would you have?
2. If you were a character in a film, how would the first scene introduce you that would encapsulate you as a person?


----------



## archbrenemy (Feb 24, 2016)

Boethius said:


> Two improv questions:
> 
> 1. What sentimental object do you carry in your wallet that is not cash or credit cards? If you don't have a sentimental object in your wallet, what would you have?
> 2. If you were a character in a film, how would the first scene introduce you that would encapsulate you as a person?



Wish I had known about these before heading in. I feel like I gave the DUMBEST answers on the spot for them. Hopefully the rest of the interview overshadows that! (*vomits and curls into a ball*) This waiting is awful.


----------



## Boethius (Feb 24, 2016)

archbrenemy said:


> Wish I had known about these before heading in. I feel like I gave the DUMBEST answers on the spot for them. Hopefully the rest of the interview overshadows that! (*vomits and curls into a ball*) This waiting is awful.


I know! I left feeling that my interview was so-so at best.


----------



## archbrenemy (Feb 24, 2016)

Boethius said:


> I know! I left feeling that my interview was so-so at best.



It's such a stressful thing! I kept making up better answers in my head for days after, a useless exercise. I guess I'm hoping the interviewers are understanding that it's inevitably an awkward and not totally accurate portrait of a person since they have to do so many. And good luck to everyone!!


----------



## loho (Feb 24, 2016)

archbrenemy said:


> It's such a stressful thing! I kept making up better answers in my head for days after, a useless exercise. I guess I'm hoping the interviewers are understanding that it's inevitably an awkward and not totally accurate portrait of a person since they have to do so many. And good luck to everyone!!


 Who asked those improv questions?!!


----------



## archbrenemy (Feb 24, 2016)

loho said:


> Who asked those improv questions?!!



My interviewer. I had Kris Young. He threw them into the mix along with more traditional interview questions as we spoke. They both threw me off and continue to make me paranoid that my answers were awful. Did you somehow escape the fate of the crazy improv question??! Lucky if you did!


----------



## iYaro (Mar 1, 2016)

When I had my interview, they told me that they would try and notify people by the 1st of March. I see some people from the producing program have already been denied today. Has anybody gotten their acceptance letter or been denied post-interview?


----------



## Donald (Mar 1, 2016)

I was interviewed on February 20th. I was told that they would try to get decisions out in three weeks (March 12th).


----------



## iYaro (Mar 1, 2016)

@Donald 

Welp. Back to waiting and slowly developing an anxiety problem.


----------



## loho (Mar 5, 2016)

Bueller? Bueller? Sigh...more waiting.


----------



## Bigedblue (Mar 6, 2016)

Just waiting... I was told about a month from my interview, which was on Feb 16th. GL everyone.


----------



## loho (Mar 6, 2016)

Haha! I love how we were all told something different. I was told two weeks from February 17th!


----------



## loho (Mar 7, 2016)

Did anyone happen to ask about scholarships or funding from the program during their interviews?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 7, 2016)

loho said:


> Did anyone happen to ask about scholarships or funding from the program during their interviews?


I asked a few months ago about scholarships. They told me that your MFA application and the admissions board for that also determine scholarships and don't require separate applications. I didn't get any specifics about how much they are though.


----------



## loho (Mar 8, 2016)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I asked a few months ago about scholarships. They told me that your MFA application and the admissions board for that also determine scholarships and don't require separate applications. I didn't get any specifics about how much they are though.


thanks! i tried calling today to see when applicants would be notified but it was just a voicemail..sigh...


----------



## archbrenemy (Mar 8, 2016)

loho said:


> thanks! i tried calling today to see when applicants would be notified but it was just a voicemail..sigh...



Judging from last year, they sent out most of the notifications for acceptances for screenwriting on March 9th and 10th (and they did interviews a little earlier this year too), so it could be a similar schedule. Everyone hug their phones tomorrow...


----------



## beardown (Mar 10, 2016)

Checking everything obsessively... when will we knoooooow??


----------



## Donald (Mar 10, 2016)

I just received word that I am on the Wait List.


----------



## loho (Mar 10, 2016)

in!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh! No words!


----------



## beardown (Mar 10, 2016)

Donald said:


> I just received word that I am on the Wait List.


ditto


----------



## Bigedblue (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been accepted. GL to all the others!!

A dream come true.


----------



## loho (Mar 10, 2016)

Bigedblue said:


> I've been accepted. GL to all the others!!
> 
> A dream come true.


me, too! congrats!


----------



## iYaro (Mar 10, 2016)

Just received my email that says TFT is recommending me for admission to the program! Talk about a weight off my chest. 

It does say that UCLA has to approve my acceptance still. Does anybody know if this is just a formality or do I have to get back on my fence?


----------



## Bigedblue (Mar 10, 2016)

iYaro said:


> Just received my email that says TFT is recommending me for admission to the program! Talk about a weight off my chest.
> 
> It does say that UCLA has to approve my acceptance still. Does anybody know if this is just a formality or do I have to get back on my fence?


 Stay off the fence. UC formality. You are in.


----------



## iYaro (Mar 10, 2016)

Bigedblue said:


> Stay off the fence. UC formality. You are in.



Thank god. This grass feels way to good. Congra-f'in-lations everyone!


----------



## eggparanoia (Mar 10, 2016)

*Finally, I heard back today: an impersonal rejection letter....*

From: *F Grad*<fgrad@tft.ucla.edu>
Date: Thu, Mar 10, 2016 at 10:31 AM
Subject: Update from UCLA's Screenwriting Program
To: F Grad <fgrad@tft.ucla.edu>

March 10, 2016

Dear applicant:

Thank you for your application to UCLA’s M.F.A. program in Screenwriting.  And for interviewing with our faculty. 

The faculty members in our program were very impressed with your dossier, and enjoyed meeting with you.  However, the admissions committee wishes to advise you now that you have not been recommended for graduate study at UCLA. 

As you know, the program receives many more applications than there are places available.  Each applicant is carefully screened and supporting material is reviewed by the admissions committee.  Unfortunately, we are unable to admit many of the talented and promising students who apply.

Please accept my best wishes for your future endeavors.

Sincerely,

Natasha

Natasha Levy
Recruitment & Admissions Coordinator
UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television


*For all my fellow rejects: You got this far, it's in you. Keep writing, keep creating. Don't ever ever ever stop believing in yourself. *


----------



## mwchambe (Mar 10, 2016)

I haven't contributed to this discussion board yet but I was wait listed as well.


----------



## Boethius (Mar 10, 2016)

I got accepted as well. Still in disbelief. 

Do any of you know how the scholarships for UCLA works out? I'm concerned that I missed the date to apply for fellowships (December 15), and I didn't see any info about merit-based departmental scholarships in the link in the email.


----------



## loho (Mar 11, 2016)

did anyone else just receive another email about the graduate committee doing a careful review of transcripts? This was already addressed in the acceptance email from yesterday so now I am feeling a bit paranoid. Seems strange.


----------



## Bigedblue (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes. It is pro forma for this Grad school. We have been recommended for admittance to MFA from the committee, however we must be vetted by the Graduate Division. As long as you graduated from an accredited school, with a g.p.a. above 3.0, you should be just fine. If you are worried that your school might not be accredited, you can check their website, which usually has all that info. Mine was accredited in the Middle States Region. CUNY.

Now... Smile and bask in the affirmation of your talent.


----------



## badidas (Mar 11, 2016)

Bigedblue said:


> Yes. It is pro forma for this Grad school. We have been recommended for admittance to MFA from the committee, however we must be vetted by the Graduate Division. As long as you graduated from an accredited school, with a g.p.a. above 3.0, you should be just fine. If you are worried that your school might not be accredited, you can check their website, which usually has all that info. Mine was accredited in the Middle States Region. CUNY.
> 
> Now... Smile and bask in the affirmation of your talent.


I'm also CUNY and was admitted to UCLA. Nice to see CUNY in the house.


----------



## loho (Mar 13, 2016)

I started a FB group for admits and waitlisters if anyone is interested in the forum and support. https://www.facebook.com/groups/UCLAScreenwritingMFA2016


----------



## Bigedblue (Mar 23, 2016)

Just got official notification.

Dear Mr.
Congratulations! As the Dean of the Graduate Division, I am pleased to extend your official offer of admission to graduate study at UCLA. You have been selected from a pool of exceptionally qualified applicants based on your academic achievements and potential for advanced scholarship. 

GO BRUINS!!!!


----------



## loho (Mar 24, 2016)

Anyone else get there official letter yet? Hoping it comes through so I can breathe easier and get on with my life!


----------



## archbrenemy (Mar 24, 2016)

Got my official letter yesterday as well - they sent me email to sign in to a site and see it. I'm sure they are coming! The original acceptance email says it can take 15 business days or more for the letter to come out.


----------



## UTFilmGirl (Mar 29, 2016)

I was accepted as well.  Congrats to all who will be attending UCLA this fall. Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## Bigedblue (Mar 29, 2016)

See you soon!


----------



## cnevins113 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello,

Been reading through the forum and found really helpful info, congrats to everyone on the news of their acceptances.

I am beginning my process to apply for acceptance in Fall 2017. I had a few questions I was hoping some alumni or others could shed some light on.

Namely, are recommendations other than academic accepted? Despite being in good academic standing with my undergrad institution and well within the minimum GPA req. for the program, I graduated over 7 years ago and am not sure any academic faculty would remember me well enough to write something effective. Has anyone else had this issue?

My time after undergrad was spent living and working part time in L.A. reading and writing script coverage for a prod. company among other things. Where can I show all the years of experience I gained in the gap between my undergrad and my grad application? 

Lastly, I know its stated that MFA candidates do NOT require the GRE, but is anyone of the opinion that they should be included to strengthen the application?

Thanks for anything you can share and good luck to everyone


----------



## Bigedblue (Apr 7, 2016)

cnevins113 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been reading through the forum and found really helpful info, congrats to everyone on the news of their acceptances.
> 
> ...


All recommendations are considered, but as Richard Walter said, don't count for much. 
Your writing sample will be key. The personal statement will count towards the writing sample. As far as I can tell, Prof Walter didn't even know that I had graduated with a B.A. I take from the interview that all that mattered to the advisory council were my writing samples. I sent an original screenplay and my personal statement. I have been accepted and will be attending the MFA program beginning this Fall. 

Good Luck!  GO BRUINS!


----------



## cnevins113 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bigedblue said:


> All recommendations are considered, but as Richard Walter said, don't count for much.
> Your writing sample will be key. The personal statement will count towards the writing sample. As far as I can tell, Prof Walter didn't even know that I had graduated with a B.A. I take from the interview that all that mattered to the advisory council were my writing samples. I sent an original screenplay and my personal statement. I have been accepted and will be attending the MFA program beginning this Fall.
> 
> Good Luck!  GO BRUINS!



Appreciate the insight, thank you. As it turns out, the earliest I could apply for acceptance would be for Fall 2017. Any merit in completing their professional certificate program in the coming year? I heard that a large percentage of the MFA acceptances were graduates from the program.


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Apr 8, 2016)

cnevins113 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been reading through the forum and found really helpful info, congrats to everyone on the news of their acceptances.
> 
> ...



Welcome! Recommendations other than academic are perfectly acceptable and common in applications. I'd say 7 years out of undergrad is about the average length of time for admits to the program, so they know how it goes. Bigedblue is correct in saying that they're not super important unless they're bad recommendations or from extremely notable recommenders. 

I think UCLA wants a resume, right? Maybe not, but you can definitely work your post-undergrad employment into your personal statement if you think it's relevant (that's what I did).

As far as the GRE goes, I don't know anybody who took it unless they were also applying for other schools that needed it. The general rule is "throw it in there if you think it improves your application." If you've already got a great GRE score, definitely throw it in. If you don't have a great score or haven't taken it yet, I'd suggest using the time to improve the written materials over preparing for the test. The lack of a GRE score means nothing in the eyes of the review committee.


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Apr 8, 2016)

Admits,

We got a message last week about getting a welcoming committee together to round you all up on facebook and start introductions, etc. Not sure where they are on that, but the gears are turning-- fear not.

Congrats to all of you accepted and fingers crossed to all the waitlisters. For those of you that fell a little short this year, keep working hard and don't give up!


----------



## cnevins113 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great! Thanks for all of that good info. 
Im considering completing UCLA's professional certificate program  starting in Sept. I figure if I cant apply yet for the degree program, I could at least test myself with the workload and complete the certificate first.  am I better served saving my money? I've heard a significant percentage of the accepted MFA candidates completed the prof. cert. first.
Thanks!


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Apr 13, 2016)

cnevins113 said:


> Great! Thanks for all of that good info.
> Im considering completing UCLA's professional certificate program  starting in Sept. I figure if I cant apply yet for the degree program, I could at least test myself with the workload and complete the certificate first.  am I better served saving my money? I've heard a significant percentage of the accepted MFA candidates completed the prof. cert. first.
> Thanks!



The writing sections in the professional program are essentially what you're getting in the MFA program-- just only one class at a time. They're even taught by professors from the MFA program in many cases. I think it'd be a great idea to do the professional program first and see if you like the way it works. It's definitely a "plus" on your application that you've been through the professional program-- (1) shows that you've had experience in the classroom/workshop environment, (2) gives you a relevant reference should you choose to ask them (your teacher), and (3) shows that you're at least semi-committed to the idea of screenwriting that you chose to spend some hard-earned cash on furthering your education.

They also have very established guests from the industry that come for Q&A's that you most likely wouldn't have access to outside of the program. Plus it's important to get around other writers as much as possible. Maybe you can meet some people there and get a writers' group going outside of class if you don't already have one. I'm sure you won't be the only one planning to apply to the MFA program in there.

I ran into the same problem you did in that I decided to apply in December, so I had almost an entire year before I could actually submit my application. If I could do it again, I'd probably do the online program for some of the reasons mentioned above (I wasn't in L.A., so that would have been my only option.) I've spoken to a couple of people here that took it and have nothing but good things to say about it other than the unavoidable issues of the skype environment. I don't know how prices work, but even if you're in L.A., it may be something to look at.


----------



## cnevins113 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks again Arsenal, you've really helped me make up my mind. I'm actually not in L.A. anymore. I moved to NY for a few years after my initial stint out West. I would have to take the online version of the certificate program while I worked and saved my money for school over the next year. That being said, my way forwards seems clear now. Thanks for all you offered up. Good luck with your future endeavors!


----------



## Amilia (May 11, 2016)

Hello all
I'm currently a college student from Taiwan who's interested in the program after I graduate. 
I hope someone would kindly answer my questions:
I'm a Spanish majored student and I haven't had any courses related to screenwriting, would that be a disadvantage? (As English is not my native language and all)
What are the materials that you have to send? I read it on the site that you'd have to send a 2 page treatment/outline, other than that, would you have to send an entire screenplay? 
And if anyone would love to send me your treatment, I'd thank you forever. (As i said i haven't had any experience and I've been reading everything but still not sure where to start and what does a treatment normally has)


----------

